# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  ظللوو النص شوفو شنو بيصيرررر

## وردة البستان

مرحبــــــــــــــــــــــــااااااااااااا

فيه حقيقه علميـــــه على هذه الكتااباات لم يستطع احد الى الان تفسيـــرهاا

ظــــــللووا النـــــص وشـــــــاهدوا ماذا يحدث !!!




林黛玉成风尘女 日本热衷恶搞他国名著(组图)
日本恶搞他国名著已造成越来越大的风波和反响。原版格林童话中的血腥描写让很多读者反 感，对感，对中国名著的恶搞更激起了许多人的不满和愤怒。比如， 《红楼梦》里的林黛玉被某日本游戏商塑造成风尘女子；《西游记》里的唐僧和孙悟空居然 在日本某电视剧中谈起了恋爱；《三国演义》则更倒霉，被众多情色动漫和黄色游戏拿去当 素材不说，在即将推出的电游《恋姬无双》里，干脆从刘备关羽张飞到孙权曹操董卓，统统 被塑造成风骚女子的形象。事情的原委到底是怎样的？面对日本人的恶搞我们究竟该怎样做 呢？ 
什么是恶搞 
恶搞一词起源于日本，原词“kuso”意即“粪便”。在恶搞者看来，kuso不是简单 的搞恶，而是对偶像和经典情节的颠覆、重构，是通过对人们耳熟能详的人物、事件重新演 绎、重新解释或重新安排命运，以达到吸引读者的目的。 
正因为如此，恶搞的对象必然是经典、名著、名人、热点，是大众本已熟知和感兴趣的东西 。最常见的恶搞恰是针对市场热卖的主流文化产品。因为这些产品的情节和人物耳熟能详， 关注面广，恶搞起来看客好懂好记好笑，很容易一炮走红。如果不拿这些当作恶搞的对象， 就产生不了预期的效果。正如一个常举的例子，恶搞者添小胡子的画笔必然伸向《蒙娜丽莎 》，而不是一幅普通的仕女画。
市场，所以他们的动漫、游戏、音像制品，常常需要从其他国家的文化中汲取素材。从格 林童话到爱尔兰民间传说，从美国牛仔到希腊神话，从上古传奇到科幻故事，都是日本文化 产品中非常常见的主题。如著名的光荣游戏，就采用了大量中国、西欧和美国的背景剧本和 人物。甚至被尊为经典的日本严肃电影也不能幸免，如黑泽明的力作《乱》就剥取了莎翁《 李尔王》的故事框架。 
既然主流产品的主题经常是外国名著经典，以它们为对象的恶搞类产品自然概莫能外。日本 动漫瞄准中国名著历史悠久，动漫大师手冢治虫在上世纪50年代就推出过《我的孙悟空》 。恶搞的“受害者”也远不止于中国古典名著：希腊罗马史诗里的神仙被恶搞成情色动漫游 戏主角固然司空见惯。日本历史上的英雄人物也不能幸免：据说私生活严肃的战国“军神” 上杉谦信被塑造成美少女已不是一回两回；大名鼎鼎的织田信长同样免不了被日本一最新游 戏歪曲成猥亵男甚至魔人。至于《源氏物语》不受青睐，恰恰是因为它原本就有大量暧昧描 写，让恶搞者失去了“想象和创作的空间”。 
我们得明白，这些恶搞者通常只是借用名著中某些人物的名字或故事结构，而非真的在演绎 名著。正如某些日本评论家所称，游戏里的美少女上杉谦信并非历史人物，而只是“碰巧在 游戏世界里诞生的同名人物”而已。同样，情色游戏里的林黛玉形象固然与红楼梦里大相径 庭，但整个情色游戏又何尝是真的在“还原红楼世界”呢？ 
恶搞在日本大行其道有其特定原因。日本动漫产业是一个庞大的金字塔架构，大量免费、廉 价动漫杂志是金字塔的塔基。这些杂志的稿源来自于广大动漫迷和业余作家，其创作的重要 灵感来源，正是对名著和流行作品的再演绎、再创作。许多人内心都不满原作品的故事情节 或人物命运，有一种冲动，希望自己能亲手改变这一切，或干脆亲身代替主人公投入情节之 中。这都导致了大量改作或同人作品（即根据漫画或动画原本的人物与设定，按照自己的喜 好与思路来编排故事的发展）的产生，恶搞其实不过是这些作品的夸张至极罢了。日本独特 的动漫产业链使得这种“异想天开”作品中的“佼佼者”得以从无数同类作品中脱颖而出， 成为正式的文化产品。 
恶搞他国名著并非日本独有，美国人同样把西游记人物折腾得十分不堪，周星驰的《大话西 游》又何尝不是恶搞？至于情色版红楼游戏，始作俑者恰是台湾厂商早在dos时代便推出 的《十二金钗》，那么，为什么唯独日本的恶搞影响这样大、这样恶劣？ 
日本动漫、游戏的影响力太大。同样的恶搞，日本的能引起轩然大波，而其他国家的则往往 波澜不兴。比如前些日子，国内某动漫杂志也曾恶搞过日本“手办”（动漫造型），却远未 引起大的关注。中国对文化产业有较严格的控制，发表作品很难，情色作品更在严禁之列， 同人类作品大多只能在网络上传播。除了个别特例，恶搞更难以如日本那样堂皇地走向市场 。而且，由于历史因素，中日之间的问题容易变得敏感。同样是对《西游记》的恶搞，《大 话西游》能被接受，而日本的作品则难以被原谅。此外，有些人只注意到那些情色和低俗的 日本作品篡改了中国名著，却忽略了其他严肃作品同样如此（如《七龙珠》里的悟空父子） ，从而产生了某些偏激的联想。 
不可否认，日本动漫、游戏界对中国名著的某些恶搞，在品位上是低俗的，艺术上是低劣的 ，但必须认识到，这些作品在日本本土同样属于边缘产品，对其过于重视没有必要，以毒攻 毒地反过来恶搞日本名著更无意义。一来我们不必以低俗回敬低俗，二来也为中国法律、道 德所难容。 
还必须看到，中国名著之所以屡屡被日本文化产业界盯上，很大程度上因为我们自己对知识 产权保护不力。日本人虽习惯恶搞，却有其自身底线，但中国人并未对我们的孙悟空、林黛 玉等形象申请动漫或游戏专利，被屡屡采用甚至低俗恶搞，也就不足为奇了。据悉，日本某 些企业已抢注了“三国”、“水浒”、“西游”等商标。如果中国企业仍不自省，只是一味 抱怨日本人的恶搞低俗，那些让许多国人不愿看到的对中国古典名著的糟践仍难有根除的一 天。 
的糟践仍


هـــــاه بشـــــروا شنو صار معااكم ؟؟

اي احد عنده ملاحظه او استفســار لا يتردد في طرح 
 يويو نسيــــــــت 
























































































































































































على فكره والله لوتظللون عشرين مره ما بيتغير شئ << هههههههههه 

يلآ المثل يقووولـــ :::

تعيــــشون وتــا كلووووووووون غيــــــرهاااااااااا





انتظار تعليقاتكم 



تحياتي


وردة البستان

----------


## عنيده

*هههههههههههههههه* 


*ضللتها مرتين انا* 

*يسلموووووووو*

----------


## fatemah

ههههههههههههههه

زين اني ضلللته مرة بس خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ>>الا شكلهم 3 ههههههههه


تحياتي

----------


## حــــايــرة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا صدقت
يسلموووووووووو خيتو

----------


## وردة البستان

ههههههههههههههههههههه مشكورين وااااااااااايد حبايبي على مروركم

تعيشو وتاكلو غيرها

نورتو

تحياتي

وردة البستان

----------


## kookoo

حلوة ........ شكرا لك

----------


## وردة البستان

مشكوره خيتو على مرورك نورتي

تحياتي

وردة البستان

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ماضللته لأنه مكرر
هع هع

----------


## nareta

ما هو هع هع بالنسبة الى فتاة

----------

